# Canon Pixma MP560 won't print in black.



## namoon (Sep 30, 2011)

I replaced the large black ink cartridge about a week ago and since then I have not been able to print in black. The printer recognizes the cartridge and says its full of ink and the printer even acts as if its printing but it just comes out blank. I've tried an alignment and the different cleaning options the printer offers but it doesn't work. It worked just find before it ran out of ink & now it won't print!!! I need help!


-Naomi


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

From reading your post, it sounds unlikely that the the black inkway would be blocked with dried up ink that the driver cleaning cycle cannot clear, but nonetheless it has to be considered a possibility.

Purchase a cleaning cartridge (they contain solvent) online and give that a try. Just type _Cleaning Cartridges_ into your preferred Search Engine and you'll get a seemingly endless number of vendors to choose from.


----------

